# Catering Client donating food



## Sprout Catering (May 6, 2019)

I have an event of 400 hundred guest. The client has received a food donation voucher worth $1000.00 in retail product and would like for us to find ways to apply this to the menu cost in the hopes of bringing their events total cost down. How should this situation be handled? Any ideas?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Not sure I understand the situation. By retail voucher, you mean your supplier wouldn't honor the voucher, correct? So you would have to buy product from a retail outlet instead of your regular supplier?


----------



## Sprout Catering (May 6, 2019)

Thanks for response. Client is a non profit organization and was given a $1000 food voucher from a sponsoring super market. They want us the caterer to apply this $1000 in retail priced product to the purchase of produce etc from the super market for the banquet.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Does the supermarket have the products and in the size you need? How does it compare price wise to your vendors? Actually many times grocery store prices are cheaper because they aren't delivering the product. Of course that raises the next question, how much inconvenience and cost would be incurred by the fact of having to pick up the product.


----------



## jimmer (Dec 4, 2016)

We personally shop at our supplier as well as at the local supermarket chain— sometimes their specials are great, especially on fruits. Everyone sells bananas at the same price.

Offer them a discount, but certainly not the whole thousand. Unless they are a shelter or a food pantry they won't be able to use the gift otherwise. That said, it's a pain to buy retail in that quantity. Also ask the supermarket about getting the stuff in bulk.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Tax credits come to mind. Not sure how this would work but that's a nice round number for a tax deduction. So depending on tax laws and everyone's cooperation, you could re-donate the coupon for a tax deduction. Speak to your regular supplier to see if they could take the coupon, knowing it's for a benefit and then repurpose it toward their favorite charity. Paying it forward, so to speak.


----------



## PoorlyChef (May 30, 2019)

Use the voucher to purchase product from the grocery store chain that it comes from. Buy in bulk when you can and ask the store for case discounts (usually 10%) on the stuff you can't get in bulk. Use the voucher first to see how much product it will buy then figure out how much product you'll need to supplement through your regular vendors and purchase what you will need to complete the project.


----------

